# Buying 50 Watt HID for under USD $ 500



## puzzl3 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all,
My name is paul from singapore.
I am a store owner that sells diving gears and airsoft guns.
I am looking for Polarion Helios look alike cheaper flashlight with 50 Watt HID.

Is it possible to make those under USD $ 500?
First Quantity would be 50 Pcs / Month.

Please send me quotation to [email protected]


----------



## Robocop (Aug 8, 2008)

This is one of three of this same threads and cross and triple posting is not allowed. Good luck however these three will be closed.


----------

